# Prayers and thoughts for our beloved Alta Tollhaus family



## Josie/Zeus

I am asking you, fellow GSD friends to pray for our beloved Alta Tollhaus breeder and friend Julie Mostosky. She lost a lot of dogs due to fire yesterday. Her beautiful foundation females are gone, including Koda's dam, Allie.

More info here: http://24kgsd.com/blog/

Thank you.


----------



## pyratemom

All my prayers and good thoughts are going her way. This had to be so devastating I can't even imagine. Much love and hugs to her including slobbery kisses and tail wags from Raina.


----------



## doggerel

How devastating and awful. Thoughts and prayers to her and her family. What a horrific event.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry. My prayers and heart goes out to Julie and the Alta tollhaus family


----------



## Jax08

How devastating. She will be in my thoughts as she heals from this tragedy.


----------



## Shaina

That is terrible. I reposted on facebook urging those who are financially able to donate to do so.


----------



## Kaiser2012

oh my word! I can't even imagine. My thoughts go out to the A-T family and Dakota and Kaiser send puppy kisses. I am not able to help financially, however I will most definitely pass the information along!


----------



## Lilie

My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone touched by this tragic event.


----------



## GSDLoverII

OMG, I am so sorry. 
My thoughts and prayers go out to her and her family.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Wow, just wow, they will be in my thoughts and prayers. I cant imagine what Julie is going through right now.


----------



## Wolfgeist

So, so, so devastating... Oh my gosh... My thoughts are with the family..


----------



## Stosh

What a tragedy, I'm so sorry


----------



## Freestep

Oh my gosh, this is devastating and tragic. I truly know how awful fire can be, though I can't imagine what it must feel like to have lost lives...my heart goes out to them. 

Does anyone know, were they insured? Some things are, of course, irreplacable. But if they do not have adequate coverage for the damage to their buildings, property, and posessions, it all the more devastating for them and financial help will be needed imperatively and immediately.


----------



## sitstay

Oh my God. What a horrible thing. My thoughts are with her and her family, both human and furred, as they deal with such a tragic situation.
Sheilah


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Oh my gosh, so heartbreaking. Tears started streaming as soon as I so the pics of those beautiful dogs. They are in my prayers. I can't image their sorrow. Keep us posted Josie.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

How horrific, sending prayers their way.


----------



## onyx'girl

Prayers for Julie and Mos as they deal with this tragedy. So not fair.


----------



## gsdw/me

What a horrible tragedy. I am so sorry for them. I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

so very very sad My heart goes out to all of them


----------



## Lucy Dog

Wow... Just, wow. Don't even know what to say. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Loneforce

Thoughts and prayers to Alta Tollhaus family...Sorry for their devastating loss


----------



## GatorDog

So heartbreaking.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

There really are no words..... my thoughts with the family and friends.... what a tragic loss...


----------



## katieliz

my thoughts exactly elisabeth, there are no words for a tragedy of this magnitude. we are an alta-tollhaus family here too, and have just been shocked and saddened beyond belief all afternoon. there just are no words...


----------



## Nikitta

Oh how awful. What a horrible thing to have happened. Those poor dogs. My thoughts are with them.


----------



## paulag1955

OMG, how heartbreaking.


----------



## CeCe

What a tragedy. They're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ksotto333

This is so heart rending..thoughts and prayers for all involved..


----------



## LaneyB

Maika was my Ruki's mother, and I was so excited to get one of her puppies. So sad for Julie and her family.


----------



## Geeheim

Words cannot describe how sad I am to read this.
My deepest sympathy's go out to all involved.
So tragic.


----------



## Danielle609

I just saw this. I can't even imagine. They are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## robinhuerta

Very sad to hear such horrific news.....our prayers and thoughts are with her.


----------



## doggiedad

sorry this happened. best thoughts to all of those involved.


----------



## Mrs.K

Oh dear god, please don't tell me Maikali... Oh no, no no, no... Ursula is going to be heartbroken!!!!


----------



## Liesje

Mrs.K said:


> Oh dear god, please don't tell me Maikali... Oh no, no no, no... Ursula is going to be heartbroken!!!!


Yes, she was one


----------



## Lakl

Can't imagine such a terrible loss. Sending strength and prayers...


----------



## kess&ellie

I can't even begin to imagine what they are going through. My thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Courtney

I feel like the wind has been knocked out of me.

My gosh those beautiful babies....


----------



## LARHAGE

I don't even know where to begin, naturally I was absolutely freaked when I found out, than so thankful my Gavin was safe, my heart is so broken for the beautiful dogs lost, I loved each of them and was hoping to have a puppy from Ana. I am just bummed .


----------



## GatorBytes

Oh how horrible, those poor doggies.
How devastating to the whole family to loose their business, but to loose all those dogs like that. Poor dogs, I feel sick thinking about it, It is a fear of mine when my guy is alone. 

My condolences


----------



## Debbieg

So horribly sad . My heart and prayers go to the family at such a devastating losses


----------



## llombardo

This has to be a nightmare and one of my worst fears. Sending my thoughts and prayers


----------



## sddeadeye

I am just heartbroken for them. I have spoken with Julie several times and she is an incredible woman. I have followed her blog for a couple years now and when I saw the news on there this evening I felt completely devastated for them. My thoughts and prayers go out to the A-T family. I am so sorry.


----------



## KZoppa

just saw this. definitely sending prayers.


----------



## LaRen616

How terrible, all those beautiful lives lost. This is heartbreaking. I can't imagine how they are all feeling, I am just so very sorry for their losses.


----------



## trudy

How terrible, I've also shared on facebook and hope they get enough to start rebuilding..when they are mentally able, the grief must be over whelming...RIP to all dogs and cats, you will be missed and tears will be shed for each of you


----------



## Josie/Zeus

GSD friends, 

I appreciate your thoughts and prayers for my dear friend, Julie and her family. Keep the prayers coming as she deals with all this. To lose 1 dog is devastating enough for one person, losing several of them, her training facility, Dr. Mos research papers (you can find out more about Dr. Mos on the blog), are all too much for this family. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Shade

That is so tragic, words can't express how awful it is


----------



## mahhi22

So dreadfully tragic. Sending my prayers & well wishes to the A-T crew.


----------



## sheps4life

Can’t fathom what the family is going through

Regards


----------



## Sherry

Oh, my! This is so devastating to hear. I am broken inside for them. So sorry. Love and prayers to her and her family. It is more than I can fathom about this!


----------



## RebelGSD

What an incredible nightmare! All those beautiful dog! My heart goes out to the family.
I read somewhere that some of the dogs were at the vet, are they OK?

What a terrible, terrible tragedy. This is the second German Shepherd kennel that burned town in the past few years. Hard to fathom...


----------



## elsie

I can't stop thinking about this, I cannot iamgine the depth of their sorrow and the other emotions this family is experiencing. My deepest sympathies to all. Prayers said, tears shed.


----------



## Courtney

Josie/Zeus,

Are there any updates? I see there is a donation link on the blog. Is there anything specific Julie needs?

I have had a heavy heart over this since you posted this tragedy last week and like elsie can't stop thinking about the babies lost and for everyone personally touched by this


----------



## Josie/Zeus

She has great friends helping her set up kennels and such, the only update I get is through the blog. The donations helps a great deal so she can get what she needs at any given time. It's been really hard on her, I have been to her place and it is first class, I hope when they rebuild they will be able to meet the same high standard.


----------



## Sherry

elsie said:


> I can't stop thinking about this, I cannot iamgine the depth of their sorrow and the other emotions this family is experiencing. My deepest sympathies to all. Prayers said, tears shed.


My sentiments exactly. I pray all of their needs are met.


----------



## zyppi

So, so sorry!


----------



## onyx'girl

link to the AT ProjectPhoenix 
I'm going to the kennel today to help. I can't imagine how hard it is going to be emotionally.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I'd like to donate $$. This link isn't working?


----------



## onyx'girl

It worked for me. Julies blog has it in 'a time to grieve'.


----------

